# نكته جاااامده



## مينا* (20 ديسمبر 2009)

واحد صعيدى ميعرفش يتكلم انجليزى والغريب انه كان مسافر انجلترا وفى يوم قابله صاحبه فقاله
الصاحب:ازاى انت متعرفش تكلم انجليزى وهتسافر انجلترا
الصعيدى: ياعم خليها على الله 
وبعد فتره سافر واول مانزل من المطار شاف فرح 
فسأل واحد ماشى فى الشارع وقاله هو ده فرح مين 
فرد عليهI don't know
وفى اليوم التانى شاف ناس بتصوت
فسأل واحد ماشى فى الشارع 
وقاله هو مين اللى مات
فرد عليهI don't know
فقال الصعيدى:يا حول الله يارب دا كان لسه فرحه امبارح


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 ديسمبر 2009)

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاااااااااااااامده جددددددددددددددددددددا

_


----------



## روماني زكريا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا عارف بضحك ليه يجماعه اصل مينا* هو هو مينا جرجس1 الي رادد علي نفسه
شكرا ليك يامينا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روماني زكريا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

معلش يامينا انا مقدرتش امسك نفسي من الضحك فقلت اعبر عن ضحكي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عادل نسيم (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*ولا أنا كمان يامينا مش قادر أمسك نفسي من الضحك*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +febronia+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## طحبوش (21 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عارف بضحك ليه يجماعه اصل مينا* هو هو مينا جرجس1 الي رادد علي نفسه

ههههههههههههههه 

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
ههههههههه
هههه
هههه
ه
ههههههههههههههه


ربنا يباركك يا مينا ههههههههههه 
ارجو التثبيت هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روماني زكريا (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مش قادر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليكم يا جمااااااااااااااااعه
هههههههههههههههههه اخيرا ناس كتير رددت عليا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ما تقولش كده يا مينا خلاص وعد هرد عليك في كل موضوع 
ههههههههههه 
انت زي العسل والله 
هههههههههه بس بجد مش قادر امسك نفسي ههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*ايه كل الضحك ده

حلوة بس سنعتها قبل كده

شكرا ليك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
عسل يا مينا رادد على نفسك 
بس النكتة حلوة كامن انا اعرفها من قبل كدة


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك ياحبوش
بس برده ياريت تبقى اهلاوى


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااا على مرورك يا didi
شكر على مرورك ياtasoni


----------



## مايكل زكريا (25 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اشكرك يامينا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## dark girl _n (6 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه يعنى ده انت يا مينا ولا ايه الموضوع؟؟؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههه*
*حلوة اوي*​


----------



## انريكي (6 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد تحفة

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

ياحول الله يارب مالحقش يتهنى 
ههههههههههههههههه
جامده بجد ​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه

جامده يا مينا

صحيح الجهل نور ههههههههه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 مارس 2011)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
خلاص يا جماعه بلاش تقلبوا فى المواجع
هههههههههههههههه
منك لله يا دارك
ههههههههههههههههههههه
  من(مينا*) دى عضويتى القديمه
الى
(
ميناجرجس1
hero mena geges
hero_m.g
)
*_​


----------



## just member (7 مارس 2011)

انكلترا.. هههههههههههه
بجد اكتير حلوة
شكرا الك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 مارس 2011)

*شكـــــــرا جاست ميمبر لمرورك
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## مريم12 (9 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
طب يا جماعة كويس لقط كام كلمة اهو
ههههههههههههه
ميرررسى مينا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 مارس 2011)

*نورتى يا مريم بمرورك

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------

